# I Am Legend (Mike Patton Content)



## eleven59 (Dec 18, 2007)

So, I went and saw I Am Legend last night, and it was fucking incredible.

Amazing movie. Blew me away. Made me able to ignore the fact that the front left speaker in the theater wasn't on 

At one point I was thinking "My only complaint is that there's no way human vocal chords could produce those sounds, no matter what virus was in them"

But as I'm sitting there watching the credits, I notice:

Creature Voices - Michael A. Patton.

Yes. It's him.


----------



## amonb (Dec 18, 2007)

If you want noises like a monkey with its balls in a blender, he's your man! I remember the first time I saw the "Another Body Murdered" film clip I had no idea what was going on... I had never heard Patton go quite that insane...

YouTube - Boo-Yaa Tribe & Faith No More - Another Body Murdered


----------



## Scott (Dec 18, 2007)

I saw it on sunday. Loved it 

I also saw the chipmunk movie at that time as well...


----------



## technomancer (Dec 18, 2007)

The previews look awesome, but it also essentially looks like a remake of The Omega Man  It's on my list of things to check out next week while I'm off work


----------



## shadowgenesis (Dec 18, 2007)

what a weird-ass motherfucker.
i guess now i REALLY have to see this movie.

is he that totally normal-looking dude with short hair in that music video?


----------



## amonb (Dec 18, 2007)

technomancer said:


> The previews look awesome, but it also essentially looks like a remake of The Omega Man  It's on my list of things to check out next week while I'm off work



The Omega Man was based on the book I am Legend, I think written by Richard Matheson. It was filmed even earlier than The Omega Man, in 1964, and in the book the critters were vampires, not mutants.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 18, 2007)

I Am Legend > Omega Man


I wish the ending had been more like the book. Still a fucking amazing movie, though.

Also, FNM FTW!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 18, 2007)

Learn something new every day


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 18, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> I Am Legend > Omega Man
> 
> 
> I wish the ending had been more like the book. Still a fucking amazing movie, though.
> ...


----------



## Pauly (Dec 18, 2007)

Spoiler



Lame Hollywood ending, I knew they'd bottle it.


----------



## Hellraizer (Dec 18, 2007)

I've been really wanting to see this, glad to hear it doesn't suck.


----------



## Naren (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah, I've been really wanting to see this movie. Don't think it's been released in Japan yet, though. 



shadowgenesis said:


> what a weird-ass motherfucker.
> i guess now i REALLY have to see this movie.
> 
> is he that totally normal-looking dude with short hair in that music video?



Yeah. In that music video, he really didn't sing anything though. He's the lead singer for Mr. Bungle, Faith No More, Tamahawk, Peeping Tom, Fantomas, and a few other bands I'm forgetting.

He also did the voice of "The Darkness" in the PS3/Xbox 360 game, "The Darkness."

Here are some songs where he is actually singing (in the song the other person posted, he was just going "woah oh oh"):

Mr. Bungle - My Ass Is On Fire (at least listen to the first 3 minutes of this song. This song is absolutely amazing): 

Faith No More - War Pigs (Black Sabbath cover done live in Mike Patton's unique style): 

Peeping Tom - Mojo:


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 18, 2007)

Naren said:


> He also did the voice of "The Darkness" in the PS3/Xbox 360 game, "The Darkness."



He was also the voice of The Anger Sphere in "Portal".

These are my two favourite videos of him:


----------



## shadowgenesis (Dec 18, 2007)

preciate the post Eric, but i know who Mike Patton is. I'm familiar with a good bit of his work. I just didn't know what he looked like. 

the guitar tone on that War Pigs cover is fantastic. But the bass is too... blech. I dunno. ah well. Not a huge fan of Patton in general. But at least he didn't fuckin butcher the song like all-too-many Sabbath covers IMO.

that Peeping Tom tune is pretty cool. Is that ANOTHER one of his side projects? I know he has like 80 other things he's done aside from FNM and Mr Bungle... I'm afraid to throw down any money on any of them, cuz i'm kinda iffy on his stuff. It's like he does certain things that i really like but then he adds his weirdness to things that makes it too overboard for me to get into.

oh well. he's a pretty kickass artist. definitely like how he does things.. like in how he collaborates with a ton of artists and just does a million different things instead of sticking to one.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 18, 2007)

Mike Patton is Legend.


----------



## Naren (Dec 18, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> that Peeping Tom tune is pretty cool. Is that ANOTHER one of his side projects? I know he has like 80 other things he's done aside from FNM and Mr Bungle... I'm afraid to throw down any money on any of them, cuz i'm kinda iffy on his stuff. It's like he does certain things that i really like but then he adds his weirdness to things that makes it too overboard for me to get into.



Peeping Tom is his most recent side-project, which is the furthest departure from any of his other stuff because I don't even know if you could call it "rock" or not. I like everything I've heard from them (or him).


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Dec 18, 2007)

This movie was awesome - the acting, the scences; everything was just daunting. It's hard to imagine if it was real because 90% of us would be dead


----------



## tonyhell (Dec 19, 2007)

ljk;


----------



## Splees (Dec 19, 2007)

Awesome, I'm going to check this movie out sometime this week.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 19, 2007)

fucking awesome movie. i loved it.

did you guys get the bob marley legend reference?


----------



## Benzesp (Dec 19, 2007)

I've read the book, the movie was ok, I enjoyed it. If you have the time check out the book, its a good read.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Dec 19, 2007)

Benzesp said:


> I've read the book, the movie was ok, I enjoyed it. If you have the time check out the book, its a good read.



what's a book?


----------



## darren (Dec 19, 2007)

Pauly said:


> Lame Hollywood ending, I knew they'd bottle it.





Spoiler



MOTHERFUCKER!



Don't put spoilers in a thread without using the SPOILER tags!


----------



## Drew (Dec 19, 2007)

Fixed - thanks darren.


----------



## Benzesp (Dec 19, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> what's a book?


 
PRINT IS DEAD


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Dec 19, 2007)

All right Fahrenheit 451


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 19, 2007)

Drew said:


> Fixed - thanks darren.



Didn't fix Darren's quote though 



Benzesp said:


> I've read the book, the movie was ok, I enjoyed it. If you have the time check out the book, its a good read.



I plan on it


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Dec 20, 2007)

I dont remember, but I think this is a piece written by John Zorn performed by Patton.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pauly said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Lame Hollywood ending, I knew they'd bottle it.


I just came back from the theater and I disagree. 



Spoiler



I don't think doing it any other way would give closure to the story. Granted, I never read the book so maybe they just pulled the ending out of their asses, but I can't think of a better ending. Yet.


----------



## oompa (Dec 23, 2007)

Naren said:


> He also did the voice of "The Darkness" in the PS3/Xbox 360 game, "The Darkness."



i was just gonna add this  my best friend works as a 3d modeller at starbreeze studios (who made the darkness) and one evening when we were having pizza and talking about nothing he went "anyway, so the guy who will be doin the voices for the darklings is the guy who sings in that faith no more band" (hes not very interrested in music) and i was like :O Mike Patton?? wtf that would be amazing and i played him a bunch of mr bungle songs and some of the typical patton flipouts on king for a day, and he was like "yea.. its that guy" haha 

too bad he didnt get to meet him tho. when they did the chronicles of riddick game, vin diesel came to visit them one day, and knowing this i went "when patton comes to visit, make sure you call me asap so i can sneak in through the back door and harass him"  but he never came :/


----------



## Naren (Dec 23, 2007)

oompa said:


> i was just gonna add this  my best friend works as a 3d modeller at starbreeze studios (who made the darkness) and one evening when we were having pizza and talking about nothing he went "anyway, so the guy who will be doin the voices for the darklings is the guy who sings in that faith no more band" (hes not very interrested in music) and i was like :O Mike Patton?? wtf that would be amazing and i played him a bunch of mr bungle songs and some of the typical patton flipouts on king for a day, and he was like "yea.. its that guy" haha
> 
> too bad he didnt get to meet him tho. when they did the chronicles of riddick game, vin diesel came to visit them one day, and knowing this i went "when patton comes to visit, make sure you call me asap so i can sneak in through the back door and harass him"  but he never came :/



Patton did the voice for the darklings too?  Wow. If you play that game, The Darkness (the evil demon creature that has possessed the main character) and the darklings (the little imp-like creatures that serve The Darkness) sound completely different and I never even imagined that they were voiced by the same guy. 

That just makes him more impressive in my eyes.


----------



## Drew (Dec 30, 2007)

Saw this last night, actually, after the pats game (someone'd picked it up on DVD somehow). Good movie, actually. 

I told everyone I was with that the creatures were voiced by the dude from Faith No More, but no one else really cared, lol.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 30, 2007)

My favorite Mike Patton project is Fantomas. Pure genius. Each album of theirs is vastly different but extremely unique and cool. Buzz from The Melvins and Dave Lambardo from Slayer is in that band as well.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 30, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> My favorite Mike Patton project is Fantomas. Pure genius. Each album of theirs is vastly different but extremely unique and cool. Buzz from The Melvins and Dave Lambardo from Slayer is in that band as well.



 I love the stuff with Terry Bozzio too.


----------



## amonb (Dec 30, 2007)

Fantomas "The Director's Cut" ruled


----------



## Deschain (Jan 2, 2008)

Saw this film the other day, loved it!!!


----------



## Lozek (Jan 2, 2008)

Saw this the other day, it was pretty good. There seemed to be a minimal amount of product placement in it as well, which is always nice.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 2, 2008)

That movie was totally, totally, totally terrific. My girlfriend and I saw it together on Christmas, and both of us loved it.


----------



## HaGGuS (Jan 3, 2008)

technomancer said:


> The previews look awesome, but it also essentially looks like a remake of The Omega Man  It's on my list of things to check out next week while I'm off work


is it based on the omega man?
that movie fucking rocked bigtime


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 3, 2008)

That whole scene with the Ford Mustang was obviously a homage to Omega Man.


----------



## Naren (Jan 3, 2008)

HaGGuS said:


> is it based on the omega man?
> that movie fucking rocked bigtime



Both "I Am Legend" and "The Omega Man" are based on a novel called "I Am Legend" by Richard Matheson that was published in 1954.


----------



## HaGGuS (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks dude


----------



## neon_black88 (Jan 21, 2008)

Spoiler



This movie could have benifited from some better creature design... IMO. The whole build up was awsome (I love apocalyptic movies), the visuals and the feeling of the place was awsome, one of reason why I loved 28 Weeks Later was just because the place felt so real, and different. Like being on another planet, but not haha. Then they revealed what the creatures looked like.... UGH, they looked like the I-robots crossed with the dude from the mummy, and they looked completely CGI, it just pissed me off. Especially considering they were freaking me out when you DIDNT know what they looked like, when you could hear them outside, and the whole dog in the dark place thing, when they were all standing in a circle, that was creepy. Then, straight after the reveal, it turned into all out, un-tense action with the stupid zombie things that looked funny and fake doing their ninjitsu matrix attacks. And why were they all conviniantly wearing pants? Can you tell me that!?

And yeah, the typical everything will be ok ending FTL. And he isnt even the last person on earth which kind of gave me the irates aswell.

But it seriously wasn't bad... hahaha. I actually expected will Smith to suck but he was really good.


----------

